
Introducing Operator: H&Co.'s first monospace typeface - gregoire
http://www.typography.com/blog/introducing-operator
======
glhaynes
Wish it were possible to give it a try. They specifically point out usage in a
text editor, but not too many developers are going to spend $199 without
trying it in their editor first.

~~~
WorldMaker
Also, for that cost I'd love to see it include Fira Code-like ligatures.

------
kalefranz
Beautiful font. Wish the pricing model weren't so stratospherically off just
to use it in a text editor. "From" $199.

------
elcct
To me it looks like a candidate for Comic Sans of monospace fonts. Absolutely
awful.

~~~
aaroninsf
Those lower case a's. ZOMG QUIRKY!

Yep. And make me X it out. :(

~~~
devrelm
It's not even the a's. The random cursive letters would drive me mad.

------
nikdaheratik
Underwhelmed for coding. May be useful for other monospace font needs and/or
special use cases (like the Atom editor example on the site).

